
The New York Times ($NYT) saved itself with subscriptions not ads - micaeloliveira
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/4/15550052/new-york-times-subscription-advertising-revenue-chart
======
BoiledCabbage
That's really great to see, and a positive for the industry as well. I've
posted it before and will post it again. The only way to support quality
content creation is for customers to pay for content. As long as content is
advertising supported it will continue to down the path to 'fast food'
content.

This holds for newspapers, buzzfeed, ESPN, reality TV vs. HBO/Netflix. And
likely the web as a whole. The only way to survive off advertising content is
cheap to produce, high volume content.

This means to have quality content either users pay per consumption (or use a
flat fee monthly model), or other users produce it for you for cheap (ala
YouTube).

------
PhantomGremlin
The Times has been running lots of promos. Stuff like "subsribe for $1 per
week". Currently it's 50% off for 1 year.

It will be interesting to see what the subscriber numbers are once (if ever)
people need to pay 2x or 3x what their initial teaser rate is.

